# Amtrak Loses Capitol Corridor Contract



## johnny.menhennet (Aug 21, 2011)

A station agent in LA told me this morning while chatting with me that Amtrak yesterday lost the contract to run the Capitol Corridor, which (again, as I was told, not positive) is to be run solely by Caltrans now. I looked on here and found nothing, so I hope I don't look stupid if this isn't true. If anyone has more information, I'm interested.

P.S. Hopefully this means Amtrak will be able to spare the extra Surfliner to SLO that was up for probable cancellation


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 21, 2011)

A little mixed up. Amtrak lost the contract to run Caltrain, not the Capitol Corridor.

Caltrain is the commuter service from San Jose to San Francisco. That contract will go to Herzog.

Amtrak has been providing operations and maintenance for Caltrain similar to how they operate Metrolink in southern California (which they recently got back after having lost it to Veolia a few years ago).


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Aug 21, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> A little mixed up. Amtrak lost the contract to run Caltrain, not the Capitol Corridor.
> 
> Caltrain is the commuter service from San Jose to San Francisco. That contract will go to Herzog.
> 
> Amtrak has been providing operations and maintenance for Caltrain similar to how they operate Metrolink in southern California (which they recently got back after having lost it to Veolia a few years ago).


Sorry, my mistake... never trust the station agent... haha 

I should've known better


----------



## gregoryla (Aug 22, 2011)

A local news report provides a somewhat different explanation of what Amtrak had been providing for Caltrain and who will get the new contract:

http://www.mercurynews.com/san-mateo-county/ci_18714086?nclick_check=1


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 22, 2011)

gregoryla said:


> A local news report provides a somewhat different explanation of what Amtrak had been providing for Caltrain and who will get the new contract:
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/san-mateo-county/ci_18714086?nclick_check=1


The link appears to be broken.

I found this article in the Mercury News: http://www.mercurynews.com/san-mateo-county/ci_18714086 -which might be same. Is it?


----------



## jis (Aug 22, 2011)

And as usual Mercury News is somewhat confused.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 22, 2011)

jis said:


> And as usual Mercury News is somewhat confused.


Yep. What is it with the media when it comes to the rails? Seems like they need re*media*l classes when it comes to trains. :giggle:


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 22, 2011)

I should note that Transit America is a subsidiary of Herzog.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 22, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> I should note that Transit America is a subsidiary of Herzog.


Oh, okay. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

